# TEE - Tele-IP Limited



## amohonour (23 November 2005)

Have a good look at this one... it is moving ahead and with great progress, very positive. They seem to be crossing all their t's and dotting all their i's. Technologically looks very good and recieving lots of interest read current ann and today they released agm presentation very impressive. Up about 25%+ in the last 2 days, good volume.


----------



## stocknoobie (24 November 2005)

*Re: TEE... check this one out*

don't be fooled by the profit taking trader, there isn't any actual figure to prove the stock is having uptrend. probably u r one of these profit taker and try to bump up the stock then sell it.


----------



## amohonour (24 November 2005)

*Re: TEE... check this one out*

sorry not a trader med to long term


----------



## sam76 (23 January 2006)

This article from AIREVIEW got my attention.

don't know how to take it.

Any thoughts from holders?

Minnow Stock Showing Great Promise

January 18 2006 -Australasian Investment Review -(AIR)
We don't really know where the misconception stems from, but let's get this straight: penny
stocks are in no way, shape or form a cheaper investment option. (You simply get more of
them for the amount you are investing because they are so cheap).

If anything, however, penny stocks are high risk. That's because it's easier to see a three
cent stock move by one or two cent (either way) than it would be for BHP Billiton to advance
or fall by $10 or more. Percentage wise, we are talking the same arithmetic values. That's
what makes penny stocks so attractive for the occasional punt (the term comes from the UK
but one has to admit it sounds better than "a few cents stock").

A few months ago AIR received one of those hot tips about a junior oil explorer. It was one
that came via Aunt Margaret's daughter's nephew who happened to know the baker's son
who was seeing the daughter of an accountant whose client... anyway, you get the picture.

There was simply no way we could ever write a story and link it to a "reliable source". Sure,
it didn't take that long before the share price tripled, and the trading volumes were quite
nice as well. But as stated before, we have to have at least a genuine story to tell before we
consider writing something for this magazine.

We may have found one now. Micro
cap Tele-IP Limited (TEE) is readying
itself to become a genuine growth
opportunity after spending more than
six years in the darkest cellar of the
Australian Stock Exchange.
Instead of Aunty Margaret's
daughter, we have our information
from a "reliable source", yes indeed;
in fact there is more than one source
that has provided us with some
insight into what's going on inside
the micro telecom service provider.

And we can only admit it would
appear management is showing
some good intentions while making
all the right noises.

Tele IP, which is probably best described as a less mature version of today's Commander
Communications (CDR) without Volante (VGL), should be able to make some gigantic
advances over the coming months, also because its past has been somewhat less colourful
Yes, that's a genuine attempt to stay polite.

The company's share price had been languishing around 2.0 cents before two recent share
placements to fund this year's expansionary ambitions. This has now brought the stock to
the attention of some real punters, plus a few institutions and professionals. The result is a
share price of nearly 5.0 cents. That's how quickly things can go with these few cents
stocks.

Still not convinced? No worries, AIR's intention is to pay close attention to this one in the
near term. Expect to read more about it, and never, ever, feel regret that you already
missed out on an imaginary 150%. Nothing in life is as easy as having missed out on your
eternal fortune in hindsight.


----------



## dutchie (24 January 2006)

TEE seems to be on move again. Buy volume increasing. Don't know what is driving it  - no announcements since trading halt.


----------



## sam76 (9 February 2006)

400,000 state govt grant to upgrade security at housing commision flats.

Great news for the company.

SP been hovering around .053 for a couple of weeks now.

AIREVIEW follow up due any week now - hopefully should spurn some interest.


----------



## youngneil (15 March 2006)

*TEE*

ENG and FRE have been going nuts lately...

what are people's views on TEE...

similar model? or just old tech VOIP?


----------



## sam76 (15 March 2006)

still waiting for the report which will give a better idication to future earnings.

A couple of nice announcements recently.

but not enough to maintain shareholder interest with the stock dwindling around 4.6cps.

I'm in for the long term.

as alwars - DYOR

Cheers


----------



## Lachlan6 (15 March 2006)

Been watching this one for a while as well. Huge accumulation pattern still under way and wont be finalised until it can break resitance (weekly chart) at around 0.072c. Until then wont dip in, I will just wait and see. Have a look at the volume story though, similarly to ENG huge rise recently with volume through the roof! Huge potential as well, with a look at the fibonacci retracement level from all time highs. It would put a target at about 60c. Anyway we still have to break resistance but, may happen soon relatively soon. Close eye on TEE.


----------



## youngneil (16 March 2006)

half year report out...

looks great to me...

but is it time to buy yet?

please comment


----------



## pharaoh (21 March 2006)

I was wondering the same.  This was at 5c last month, now dipped back. 
Is it because it's a unique opp to buy, or cos the market knows something we don't, or it was overvalued before now?

This seems like a good little opp. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## pch (21 March 2006)

I read their half year report and it didn't really tell you much.. But they are certainly burning through the cash and have a lot of debt.. they are going to have to dilute and issue more shares or take on more long term debt soon..

Unlike Engin who are a product company, seems to me that these guys are a services company and thus its harder for them to have explosive growth without exploying lots more engineers to do the infrastructure deployments. Engin have the likes of Woolies flogging their VOIP boxes.

But they have bought some product oriented companies too.. maybe they will be able to leverage off them - at present their report concedes that this has not been as easy as they anticipated.

I'm not a chartist, but its very difficult to predict any future earnings for this one with any certainty..


----------



## Gurgler (27 July 2007)

Are we about to see a move out of this recent 0.01-0.02 trading band?

AGM next Friday when they are looking to confirm the Gesaf package which is purported to get them over their financial woes.

Be interesting to see what happens in the near future. Currently, watchful for an entry.

(Source: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=TEE)


----------



## Gurgler (1 October 2007)

Stock is suspended ffrom official trading as Full Year accounts not lodged by 30 June 2007. Does not inspire confidence in management - as I'm sure some reminders have given in the past quarter.

BTW still trading in the same zone - 1.5-2.0 cent range.


----------



## Kalmsg (12 December 2007)

What is the latest on this one folks??


Does anyone believe it will come out of suspension with time or is this company doomed and now a lost cause.??


----------



## Kalmsg (14 January 2008)

Hi is anyone going to the annual general meeting on this one at the end of the month in Melbourne.

If u are can u keep us posted on the current situation and things happening in the future as well.


Thanks


----------

